# Discharge Printing



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Does anyone here use the Discharge Printing method?

If so, can you tell me the pro's & con's before i start getting all crazy with learning how to do it,


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

ASearch the forums. Myself and others have posted quite a bit on the subject.


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah but i dont want to go through tons of threads to not really get the answers i needed. Its ok thanks anyway. Just lazy i guess, i did a search and there tons and tons and tons of threads


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

OK here is a quick one.

Pros - pretty much the in thing to do these days.
minimal to no hand with the print (sooooooft)
Cons - expensive, hazardous material, did I mention expensive cause its expensive. The Wilflex discharge will only ship via freight line as its labeled "spontaneous combustible" And don't forget it is NOT Cheap

Stop being lazy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Yeah but i dont want to go through tons of threads to not really get the answers i needed.


A search will be the best way to find the answers you need.

If you don't find the answers, feel free to post, but when the answers have been posted many times, it can help to do a search and take time to read the helpful information that others have taken the time to post


----------



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

Fluid said:


> OK here is a quick one.
> 
> Pros - pretty much the in thing to do these days.
> minimal to no hand with the print (sooooooft)
> ...


 
And it ****ing stinks when curing.


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Fluid said:


> OK here is a quick one.
> 
> Pros - pretty much the in thing to do these days.
> minimal to no hand with the print (sooooooft)
> ...


Thanks fluid, and i will stop being lazy, hahaha.
You are the true Screen Print Guru man!


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, i wanted to ask if its heat cured?
I wouldnt want to blow myself up, although i know a few people that might, lol.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yesh Discharge actually needs vasts amount of heat to activate the discharge and to remove the liquids correctly.


----------



## tinkertee (Jan 2, 2007)

When I first went to our printer dude, we ended up doing discharge. Anyway came out pretty good, and the price was very reasonable. The results were again, great, however on our white shirts, good grief it reaked. Smelled so horrible I had to wash them all.

Off the topic question: After you guys get your shirts from the printer, do you do one wash before selling or not?
Something that's been bugging me lately. I think there are pros & cons to washing it first before putting in on the market.

Anyway, for now, I'm going to stick to discharge. Once I get my shirts ready for the boutique in May, I'll post it for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Honestly I would not buy a shirt if it looked like it had been washed.


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah i wouldnt either fluid.

I dont have my shirts printed anymore, i do them all myself now, thanks to the mighty kind folks here at the forum.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Off the topic question: After you guys get your shirts from the printer, do you do one wash before selling or not?


I don't think you should ever wash a shirt before selling it. It basically makes it "used". Plus, you don't know which detergents your customers could be allergic to.


----------



## tinkertee (Jan 2, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I don't think you should ever wash a shirt before selling it. It basically makes it "used". Plus, you don't know which detergents your customers could be allergic to.



That's what I figured. I do have another question, what about tye dyes, or is there a method used to prevent the ink from bleeding>? I don't know, i'm all new to this.


----------



## grafikal (Jan 29, 2008)

I did a discharge print with out buying any of those products like discharge base or agent. Heres how you do it.
Buy a Clorox bleach pen. Squeeze it out on the screen. Do like any other print and you got ... Discharge softhand effect!
The Clorox is thick enough not to run and spread and gives the same discharge effect. Try it and see.


----------



## tullawulla (May 3, 2008)

ok,,
excuse my ignorance as a newbie but what exactly is 'discharge printing'. I gather it's something to do with a really soft hand/feel to the final garment even though there's print. Are there any other reasons to employ the technique?
is this a current trend?


----------

